# Chad



## akub (Jan 3, 2011)

Chad was only 14 months old.

He was a seal-point mini rex and I adored him from that very first moment that I saw his photo.

He had a beautiful personality and would circle your feet and jump on your lap at feeding time. He changed everyone's opinions and ideas about rabbits.

Chad developed and eye ulcer a few weeks back and went downhill from there. Originally thought to be Myxo it developed into something more. Over the last few days he appeared to be suffering.He was put to sleep this morning without a diagnosis.

I am so sorry Chad. My heart broke this morning.....

RIP. I miss you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 3, 2011)

Alicia, I'm so sorry Chad went to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Binky pain free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:, handsome boy.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 4, 2011)

i'm so very sorry for your loss of Chad....


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 4, 2011)

That's heartbreaking 
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 4, 2011)

We are so sorry for your loss. Chad seemed like a very special little boy. We had a Chin Mini Rex named Commodore Stockton and it sounds like they were from the same mold. Rest in peace little man and binky free at the bridge, we all miss you.


----------

